# Is Valve Cover covered under powertrain warranty?



## txconwel (May 2, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruz with 49K miles.
The chevy dealership stated that I needed to replace the valve cover which includes the integrated PCV valve.
They told me that this would not be covered under warranty.
Based on many other posts it seems like it should be covered.
Can someone please provide and answer and possibly some documentation?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

See the section titled engine below. Honestly I would go in with this page printed out and if they still give you crap I would say you can take care of this now or I will go home and call customer service to get this taken care of. I bet they will not want you to go that route. 

Scratch that, everyone who has this crap happen needs to contact GM and they need to start rolling some heads. This is beyond ridiculous. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

> Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, _*valve covers*_, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming.


I say take it in with the font adjusted like I did above^


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While it IS covered what exactly is wrong with yours?


----------



## txconwel (May 2, 2014)

First, thanks to Spacedout for the document. I printed it out, sorry Zach.K I did not think to use your font, I just hilighted the Valve Covers.
They still fought with me because "their" website did not list the valve cover as being covered under the powertrain warranty.
After being very persistent with them they finally discovered that on their website the valve cover is listed as Camshaft cover and it IS covered.
I then asked for the diagnostic charge to be refunded, and after another fight they agreed to refund that as well.

To answer your question of what was wrong:
- Car started idling rough.
- Slight loss of power
- Four codes, sorry I don't have them, but they pointed to the O2 sensors
- Rather than pay the $410 to have the dealer replace both O2 sensors, which I did not think was the issue, I replace them myself for $90, and reset the computer module.
- When looking at the O2 sensors, I noticed a fairly obvious hissing sound. So I assumed vacuum leak somewhere.
- I traced the "vacuum leak" sound to the valve cover. The valve cover had a small inlet with no connection that was hissing.
- I did some quick research and learned that this was the PCV which was integrated into the valve cover.
- The only way to change out the PCV was to replace the valve cover.
- I took the car back to the dealer with the new O2 sensors in place.
- They said they would still have to replace the O2 sensors again and now also wanted to replace the ignition coil.
- They overnighted the ignition coil, but when it came in they completely changed there mind and decided that neither the O2 sensors or the ignition coil needed to be replaced.
- They now agreed with me that it was the valve cover (PCV valve) that needed to be replaced.
- And this started the back and forth with whether it was a warranty repair or not.

The end of the story is that it IS a warranty repair, and you don't have to pay the diagnostic charge on a warranty repair.
They were eventually very apologetic and gave me a credit to have the car detailed next time I brought it in.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear you got this covered under warranty..... GM if your reading this since this is a known issue with the cruze please send out a memo to all your dealers informing them this is covered by the power train warranty. No one should have to go though this.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Just went thru this today.. dealer told me I owed $180 bucks to fix it.. I design car parts for a living and know the difference between a cam shaft and valves.. valve cover/camshaft cover.. come on GM


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

it is covered!!! i had to fight with a money hungry dealership in pickering showed him the website and it clearly stated valve cover and gaskets. He tried to tell me it was an american site i got it from, thats when i showed him the domain was ".ca" and he goes oh it maybe directed you to the US site, said [email protected]# It went to a dealership in ajax (vandusen) (btw Ontario Canada) 
left it over night, got a call to come pick up and no charge! (113,000 km btw)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

O2 sensors take the blame for everything if the air/fuel ratio is not quite right. Only respond to the oxygen content in the exhaust either a tad to much or a tad to low. They have to switch between a tad too much oxygen or a tad too low at least six times per minute. If they don't, will get an O2 code. Kids don't know this stuff. 

Replaced the camshaft cover in my Cruze under the power train warranty. Can buy one on ebay, entire kit with new bolts, and gasket for around 45 bucks with free shipping. Didn't take a close look at my old one, but the mechanic said something about a rubber plug was leaking.

Have to jury rig a vacuum gauge to the dipstick tube, should show 18"/Hg at idle, if lower can have a leak. Not only on the camshaft cover but on those stupid O-rings on the dipstick or on the oil filler cap. I hate O'rings, but not as much as the relatives of those people on that space shuttle. 

See I have only 15 months left on that five year PT warranty, really doubt if I will hit 50K miles on this thing, have two other vehicles to drive. See a lot of new stuff with only 60K miles PT warranty. 

How about this for an automotive technician ad? We will train you, but must have your own tools. Kind of makes a statement on who is working on your vehicle.


----------

